# Catch Up On Past Episodes



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

Can I or can I not "Catch up on past episodes, as far back as 5 weeks?" All I find on these forums is that it is a pipe dream. It is clearly stated on the Genie page of DirecTV's website. I have an HR44-500 with the 0x740 software.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Really depends on the show. They have a lot of on demand stuff for some channels an a little for others. 

Example they have every episode I every series ever aired on HBO save for I think three. 

FOX none. NBC a few USA only more recent. 

Search your show out and see.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Dewey, I think we have to define "catch up". AFAIK, the only ways to "catch up" are to watch shows that you have instructed it to record:

1. Hold enough episodes in your SL that you don't automatically delete ones you have not seen.
2. Use KUID, or don't fill the HDD.
3. Record repeats or a marathon of past eps for shows you don't have that you wish to "catch up" on.

Do those things and you can "catch up" as far back as five years. But maybe I don't understand what your definition of "catch up" means.

Although it's called "Genie", it has no special powers as does the Hopper (no Prime Time Anytime to get all Big 4 prime shows, and no AutoHop to skip commercials automatically). It's still just a garden-variety DVR, except you can use client access and it has more tuners than a standalone DVR.


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

TomCat said:


> Dewey, I think we have to define "catch up". AFAIK, the only ways to "catch up" are to watch shows that you have instructed it to record:
> 
> Do those things and you can "catch up" as far back as five years. But maybe I don't understand what your definition of "catch up" means.


That was an exact quote from the DirecTV website. http://www.directv.com/technology/genie?lpos=Header:3 It's down in the Compare for Yourself section.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

IMHO it's completely misleading. I think they are stretching a description of On Demand


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DeweySat said:


> That was an exact quote from the DirecTV website. http://www.directv.com/technology/genie?lpos=Header:3 It's down in the Compare for Yourself section.


Which is why I avoid the website. They make it sound as if the Genies are the best system out there, don't they? Makes you want to get one. Good advertising, if not exactly truthful. For a second there I actually considered getting one.

Rich


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

So far I can say that I really love this Genie. It is the best by far of any DVR we have ever owned. And we have been through a bunch of them, including TIVO's. It runs circles around the HR-22 and HR24 DVR's we replaced with the HR44 Genie. Five channels, 200 hours of HD recording, built-in Wi-Fi, PIP. The remote commands are instantaneous. I used to wait for 2 or 3 seconds for some commands on the HR22 and HR24. Not with the Genie. Separate power supply to reduce heat induced problems. Can't say enough good about it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Which is why I avoid the website. They make it sound as if the Genies are the best system out there, don't they? Makes you want to get one. Good advertising, if not exactly truthful. For a second there I actually considered getting one.
> 
> Rich


Rich, I know if you replaced one hr24 with a hr44 you'd love it too, even if it isn't all that its marketed to be with this whole 5 episodes thing...  Its just better, period.


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah, I don't understand "as far back as 5 weeks" at all. Right now I can go "catch up" on Sopranos from 13 years ago. Totally depends on the show. Fortunately, I've noticed anecdotally that they've dramatically increased the total number of episodes/movies available. I think we can safely say right now that if a show is not On Demand, it's completely the fault of the network and not DirecTV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Rich, I know if you replaced one hr24 with a hr44 you'd love it too, even if it isn't all that its marketed to be with this whole 5 episodes thing...  Its just better, period.


Sent you a PM just now. Should explain my reluctance to get one. I'll gladly share that info with anyone by PM.

Rich


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

Rich said:


> Sent you a PM just now. Should explain my reluctance to get one. I'll gladly share that info with anyone by PM.
> 
> Rich


Rich -

I would appreciate getting your thoughts on the subject.

Dick


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

While speaking to the CSR, I questioned the veracity of that claim and I was told the very same thing but it wasn't why I chose to upgrade. I also questioned claim that you can start from beginning of any channel you tune to even if show had already started. The answers given were beyond belief but I wanted the Genie anyway. By the way, I'm very impressed with my new HR44, as previous poster stated it's better than anything I've used in over 13 years and as groundbreaking as my first TiVo was in 1999.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

As far as the "catch up on shows" goes, I think, as many have said, it all depends on the show and the network. I have been "catching up" on the entire 1st season of "Orphan Black" via BBCA On Demand. I also caught up on "The Newsroom" (when I had HBO) and "Eastbound & Down". My wife and I recently caught up on "Parenthood" via NBC On Demand - the entire last season. I think I saw "Hawaii 5-0's" entire last season on CBS OD as well. There are definitely some shows that you can "catch up" on. I've never had DISH...do they offer anything like that? Their website mostly talks about OD for premiums like HBO, really no mention of basic networks. Even Prime Time Anytime has it's limits. Don't you have to mark a show recorded with PTAT to "keep" before it is 8 days stale? A lot of good that would do you if you were gone for 2 weeks. 

The other claim of "Start programs at the beginning if you tune in late" seems very over the top. The only way I see this being true is if it's something you were already recording. Perhaps someday, though...


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I think I was right! I just tuned to our ABC channel (7 here in Denver) while it was already recording "Grey's Anatomy". Up popped a little animation that said "Press << to watch from the beginning". So there it is..."Start programs at the beginning if you tune in late (but only if you are already recording it)" :grin:


----------



## Skoach (Aug 9, 2013)

I have also seen this occur ("Press << to watch from the beginning") when the show is already in the buffer on another tuner.

For example, watching a live show on one TV, then change rooms and tune to the same show.


----------

